# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Πρόβλημα στα καρβουνάκια ηλεκτρικού δράπανου

## vaggel

Καλησπέρα σε όλους 

Έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα κρουστικό δραπανο Bosch PSB 600W (Πράσινη σειρά).

Ο προηγούμενος ιδιόκτητης του προσπάθησε να ανοίξει μια τρίπα σε τοίχο με ανάποδες στροφές με αποτέλεσμα να κάψει τα καρβουνάκια..

Πήγα στην Bosch και πήρα τα καρβουνάκια για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο τα αντικατέστησα και δούλεψε.. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως κάνει έναν περίεργο θόρυβο και παρατ΄ληρο σπινθήρες ακόμα και στις χαμηλές στροφές....

Έτριψα τα καρβουνάκια για καλύτερη επαφή και καθάρισε τις επαφές στον ρότορα που είχαν μαυρίσει αλλά το πρόβλημα συνεχίζετε?

Γνωρίζει κάνεις κάτι ? Υπάρχει πιθανότητα ο στάτορας να ακουμπάει στον ρότορα και από εκεί να προέρχεται ο ήχος...? :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing: 

Ευχαριστώ...!!!! :Smile:

----------


## nikosp

Τα καρβουνάκια όταν δουλεύουν κάνουν ένα μικρό σπινθήρα
Τωρα για τον θόρυβο τι να σου πώ δεν ξέρω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ο προηγούμενος ιδιόκτητης του προσπάθησε να ανοίξει μια τρίπα σε τοίχο με ανάποδες στροφές με αποτέλεσμα να κάψει τα καρβουνάκια..


Οι ανάποδες στροφές ως χρήση δεν νομίζω να θεωρείται "σφάλμα" χρήσης. Το να "κάψει" τα καρβουνάκια (εννοείται μύρισε? καμένο? δεν επιβεβαιώνει καρβουνάκια μπορεί να είναι ή η μπομπίνα ή και ο στάτης ).
Πριν το συναρμολογήσεις τσεκάρισες για τίποτα μπόσικα ρουλεμάν ? κακή τοποθέτηση του στάτη στις θήκες του (μπορεί να καβάλησε καλώδιο και έχασε το κέντρο) την υποδιαίρεση γρανάζια την έλεγξες?

----------


## vaggel

Οι σπινθήρες είναι αρκετά μεγάλοι για να είναι φυσιολογικοί...!!! 

Ναι μύρισε καμένο για αυτό είπα πως καικαν τα καρβουνάκια...!!! 
ακόμα όταν το άνοιξα στην περιοχή γύρο από τα καρβουνάκια ήταν μαύρο...!!
Η μπομπίνα είναι ο ρότορας ? και που θα καταλάβω πως κάτι από αυτά (μπομπίνα ή στάσης) είναι είναι χαλασμένο....?


Κατά την γνώμη μου δεν έχει γίνει καλή τοποθέτησή αλλά που μπορώ να τσεκάρω που ο στατης και ο δρομέας είναι ευθυγραμμισμένοι. Ακόμα αν όντος υπάρχει επαφή στάση και δρομέα ποια θα έπρεπε να είναι η συμπεριφορά ένας θόριβος όπως τώρα ή κάτι παραπάνω....


Ο θόριβος είναι σίγουρα από το μοτέρ για τι το λειτούργησα και χωρίς τη υποδιαίρεση και έκανε ακριβός το θόρυβο... άρα κάτι παίζει με τον στάση και τον δρομέα...


Κάποιος μου είπε ότι το πρόβλημα πρέπει αν είναι ακόμα στα καρβουνάκια ότι δεν είναι καλά υπάρχει αυτό το ενδεχόμενο...?


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες...!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δώσε μια φωτογραφία .



> Η μπομπίνα είναι ο ρότορας ?


 ναι το περιστρεφόμενο μέρος




> Ο θόριβος είναι σίγουρα από το μοτέρ για τι το λειτούργησα και χωρίς τη υποδιαίρεση και έκανε ακριβός το θόρυβο... άρα κάτι παίζει με τον στάση και τον δρομέα...


Σωστά. θεωρώ απίθανο να τοποθέτησες λάθος τα καρβουνάκια (γιατί λες ότι έβαλες της μάνας του) οπότε στο να σπινθηρίζουν , εννοείται άρπαξε το τύλιγμα και τραβάει πολλά αμπέρ.  "Αιωνία η μνήμη του"   :Lol:

----------


## vaggel

Καλησπέρα....

Θα ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία σύντομα απλά τώρα το έχω επιστρέψει στον ιδιοκτήτη του....

Ξέρω πως ίσος δεν αξίσει τον κόπο να ασχοληθώ αλλά έχω χαλάσει πολύ χρόνο και θέλω να μάθω τι φταίει τουλάχιστον...!!!

Πως μπορεί να έγινε αυτό που  λες δλδ να άρπαξε το τύλιγμα ???

Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θέλει αλλαγή ο στάσης ή ο δρομέας?

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι... :Rolleyes:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όλα πιθανά μέχρι να το δούμε , μπορεί να έχει κατεστραμμένο συλλέκτη (εκεί που πατάνε τα καρβουνάκια ) αλλά από την στιγμή που λες ότι μύρισε .... (θα σε κυνηγάει ο ιδιοκτήτης)

----------


## chipakos-original

Αυτά τα δραπανάκια όταν βγάλουν πάρα πολύ δουλειά μιλάμε για πολλές χιλιάδες τρύπες και τελειώσουν τα καρβουνάκια συνήθως έχει τελειώσει και η ζωή τους. Η πράσινη σειρά μπορεί να είναι για μια ζωή αλλά στα χέρια ενός ιδιώτη κι όχι επαγγελματία. Τώρα αφού τα καρβουνάκια κάηκαν μπορεί να συμβαίνει λόγω βλάβης (βραχυκύλωμα) σε κάποιο τύλιγμα του ρότορα. Τώρα όσον αφορά το θόρυβο εσύ είσαι πιο κοντά για να διαπιστώσεις από που προέρχεται.

----------

